# How I got GM to replace my whining manual transmission under warranty



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep, on a lift is how they did mine and about same miles. Mine did it for a long time so it was drowning out the radio at freeway speeds.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Glad your issue was taken care of, but it's pretty annoying to know that all the money we pay them to "check/diagnose" and we end up having to do it ourselves because they may not be incompetent, but they surely must not care to not notice something THAT obvious...

I've had the same (albeit different) issue (very obvious sound, describe to them that I know what the issue is and how to replicate it, they say they can't hear anything and that it's fine, oh also that'll be 100$)


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

What gear are you in to make the noise? I know mine makes a wine pretty good in second on decel, but members on here have said that's normal with this trans.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

lonewolf04 said:


> What gear are you in to make the noise? I know mine makes a wine pretty good in second on decel, but members on here have said that's normal with this trans.


Same here with mine in 2nd gear. Just waiting to take it in.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Same here with mine in 2nd gear. Just waiting to take it in.


Finally got it in today and they informed me that it's a bad bearing. Didn't think the tranny was
serviceable, but as long as it's being repaired under warranty I'm happy. They're going to need it for a few days
so I'll let the group knows how it going when I get it back.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Got the call today. Since it's a 6m, they don't service. Pulling the trans and going to replace it.

They also tried to get me to give them the ok to replace the clutch (80,000 miles) even though they said that it was fine but as long....

Needless to say I said no since he said about $700 just for the part and I don't think it was complete.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

A non update, update.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

After having the Cruze for 10 days the dealer is now telling me that they're having a hard time getting a new 6m trans for my 2012. He hopes to have an update by tomorrow, but I'm not holding my breath. 

With going back to work on Monday, I'm now asking for a loaner and should have my answer tomorrow.

Not a happy Klingon at this point.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> A non update, update.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> After having the Cruze for 10 days the dealer is now telling me that they're having a hard time getting a new 6m trans for my 2012. He hopes to have an update by tomorrow, but I'm not holding my breath.
> ...


I took mine in yesterday for a transmission whine and possible worn out clutch at 93K miles. We'll see if this tribble reacts as if my service department is staffed with Klingons.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

obermd said:


> I took mine in yesterday for a transmission whine and possible worn out clutch at 93K miles. We'll see if this tribble reacts as if my service department is staffed with Klingons.


Is yours whining in 2nd when slowing down?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Camcruse said:


> A non update, update.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> After having the Cruze for 10 days the dealer is now telling me that they're having a hard time getting a new 6m trans for my 2012. He hopes to have an update by tomorrow, but I'm not holding my breath.
> ...


Really? I had one come in with a whine above 40 mph. Tech informed me the transmission is not serviceable. Parts ordered the transmission, and it arrived and was replaced the next day.

They should be providing a loaner as well, GM will pay for it under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> Really? I had one come in with a whine above 40 mph. Tech informed me the transmission is not serviceable. Parts ordered the transmission, and it arrived and was replaced the next day.
> 
> They should be providing a loaner as well, GM will pay for it under the powertrain warranty.


Yes on the loaner, but since I was on vacation for 2 weeks I really didn't need one.

But going back to work on Monday, I will need a loaner. Maybe a nice Vette will do.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The tech told me today that a little whine is normal. This transmission was drop dead silent up to about a month ago.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

obermd said:


> The tech told me today that a little whine is normal. This transmission was drop dead silent up to about a month ago.


Maybe, but my whine was loud.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

FWIW, good thing my 2nd gear went out at @70K I just got a new tranny under warranty and clutch($300-400 for parts) since everything was out and easy to replace.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> The tech told me today that a little whine is normal. This transmission was drop dead silent up to about a month ago.


I've had a whine in 2nd since new. Hasn't changed pitch whatsoever in 5 years. Sometimes there is one at 40 mph in 5th that goes away, but it hasn't changed either.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Picked up a 2017 Impala as a loaner today.

Guess they could take their time now trying to locate a new 6m trans,


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Just an observation on the 2017 Impala loaner.

First, it does ride very nice
Second, that's where it ends.

1) The rear visibility is horrible as the back is so high that it cuts off the middle down of the cars behind you.
2) The bluetooth that I hooked up keeps on cutting off. Ended up deleting my phone from the system. (No problem with Cruze).
3) The side visibility is also horrible due to the headrests and side window post.
4) The drivers door is so light that I keep on getting door open after getting in and closing it. (The Cruze door is so much heavier).

I wouldn't by an Impala.

Not sure how much longer they're going to have my Cruze (so far 2.5 weeks), but I'm thinking about calling the dealer and asking if he has a loaner Cruze I can swap for the Impala.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Got the Cruze back today and boy, I did miss her after 3.5 weeks.

Trans replaced
New Cat converter as they broke some exhaust nuts when pulling the tranny out
I also had a oil leak - Camshaft position actuator solenoid valve replacement (replaced seals and belt).

Cruze is running great and the service rep was great.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Camcruse said:


> Got the Cruze back today and boy, I did miss her after 3.5 weeks.
> 
> Trans replaced
> New Cat converter as they broke some exhaust nuts when pulling the tranny out
> ...


That's awesome news! Glad they got you all fixed up, I was reading a post from you on another thread mentioning your warranty close to expiring so whew on that huh?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

joshuab said:


> That's awesome news! Glad they got you all fixed up, I was reading a post from you on another thread mentioning your warranty close to expiring so whew on that huh?


I actually thought my warranty was for 6 years/100,000.

Lucky I brought it in now instead of waiting for the Spring.


----------



## Jms2980 (Dec 4, 2016)

I've had a whine on my 2011 ECO for a while now, figured it was a wheel bearing. Finally took it to the dealer - "couldn't duplicate". Blamed it on my worn tires. Knew no way but said we'll see next week when I switch to my Blizzaks. Same whine still there. Dealer didn't like my 1 Star survey asked if they could try again. Yep - transmission bearing. I'm 96K miles and 7 months out of warranty. $2900 for factory new or $1800 for used with 66K miles and a 12/12 warranty. That's a lot of money for a car KBB says is worth $4K on trade. Engine was pulled for the cracked pistons then puked all of the coolant shortly after resulting in overheating/warped head. Needless to say not a happy Cruze owner.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Well you can't win them all. How's your Battery?


----------

